# All Inclusive Lads Holiday- Alcohol IBS



## AndyM2013 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi there.

I've been suffering with IBS for a couple of years now and i am 21. I have coped with it by eating the correct food and day to day life IBS doesn't bother me. The only part where IBS does come to play is when I drink alcohol the night before, and I mean a lot of alcohol as I'm young and like to party hard. The next day is a pain in the bum, I have to stay in the house pretty much all morning to mid afternoon as my bowel movements are very frequent. I don't mind this as I have a toilet nearby and I can do things such as watch tv while it plays up. However I agreed to go on a lads holiday this year and we are flying on saturday, I never went the last couple of years due to my IBS and my mates have convinced me to go. The worrying part is that it's all inclusive and I will be drinking a lot of alcohol probably every night knowing me and my friends. I might not drink a lot knowing my IBS will be bad the next day but I would like to be one of the lads for the week and not worry about my IBS. I wouldn't mind if we stayed in the hotel all day everyday but that's not going to happen with my friends. They like to travel and do fun stuff in the day time, which means I won't be near a toilet and alcohol makes my bowel movements very urgent. I tend to stick to beer, I know wine really buggers my stomach. But I won't be able to avoid spirts on this holiday which again buggers my stomach!

Are there any ways that you people deal with IBS with alcohol to reduce the symptoms? I've never spoken to anyone who has the similar problem as me. I have tablets called mebeverine which I have stopped taking due to I feel fine when I don't drink alcohol.

Any ideas that would reduce the symptoms slightly would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Andy


----------

